# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى .. (مدينة يافا)

## هدوء عاصف

*لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى*
*(مدينة يافــــا المحتلة)* 




 





*(مدينة يافــــا المحتلة)*
*تعريف عام* 
*هي مدينة تقع في* *شمال** فلسطين المحتلة* *، وهي من أقدم مدن* *فلسطين** التاريخية ، تقع المدينة في الساحل الشرقي* *للبحر الأبيض المتوسط** . تبعد بحوالي 60 كيلومتر عن* *القدس** . في عام 1949 قررت حكومة الكيان الصهيوني توحيد مدينتي يافا* *وتل أبيب** من ناحية إدارية، تحت اسم البلدية المشترك "بلدية تل أبيب - يافا" . تحتل مدينة يافا موقعاً طبيعياً متميزاً على الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط عند إلتقاء دائرة عرض 32.3ْ شمالاً وخط طول 34.17 شرقاً ، وذلك إلى الجنوب من مصب نهر العوجا بحوالي 7 كيلو مترات ، وعلى بعد 60 كيلو متر شمال غرب القدس ، وقد أسهمت العوامل الطبيعية في جعل هذا الموقع منيعاً يُشرف على طرق المواصلات والتجارة ، وهي بذلك تعتبر إحدى البوابات الغربية الفلسطينية ، حيث يتم عبرها إتصال فلسطين بدول حوض البحر المتوسط* *وأوروبا**وإفريقيا** . ويُعتبر ميناؤها أحد أقدم* *الموانئ** في العالم ، حيث كان يخدم* *السفن** منذ أكثر من 4000 عام . ولكن في 3 نوفمبر 1965 تم إغلاق* *ميناء** يافا أمام السفن الكبيرة ، وتم استخدام ميناء* *أشدود** بديلاً له ، وما زال الميناء يستقبل سُفن* *الصيد** الصغيرة والقوارب السياحية .* 

** 

*و احتفظت مدينة يافا بهذه التسمية "يافا" أو "يافة" منذ نشأتها مع بعض التحريف البسيط دون المساس بمدلول التسمية . والاسم الحالي "يافا" مُشتق من الاسم الكنعاني للمدينة "يافا" التي تعني الجميل أو المنظر الجميل . وتشير الأدلة التاريخية إلى أن جميع تسميات المدينة التي وردت في المصادر القديمة تعبر عن معنى "الجمال" . هذا وإن بعض المؤرخين يذكرون أن اسم المدينة يُنسب إلى "يافث" ، أحد الأبناء الثلاثة لِسيدنا* *نوح** عليه السلام ، والذي قام بإنشاء المدينة بعد نهاية* *الطوفان** . هذا وإن أقدم تسجيل لاسم يافا وصلنا حتى الآن ، جاء باللغة* *الهيروغليفية** ، من عهد "تحتمس الثالث" حيث ورد اسمها "يوبا" أو "يبو" حوالي منتصف الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد ، ضمن البلاد* *الآسيوية** التي كانت تحت سيطرة الإمبراطورية* *المصرية** ، وتكرر الاسم بعد ذلك في بردية مصرية أيضاً ذات صفة جغرافية تعرف ببردية "أنستازي الأول" ، تؤرخ بالقرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد ، وقد أشارت تلك البردية إلى جمال مدينة يافا الفتان بوصف شاعري جميل يلفت الأنظار .* 

** 

*ثم جاء اسم يافا ضمن المدن التي استولى عليها "سنحاريب" ملك* *آشور** في حملته عام 701 قبل الميلاد على النحو التالي : "يا – اب – بو" وورد اسمها في نقش (لاشمونازار) أمير* *صيدا** ، يعود إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ، على النحو التالي : "جوهو"، حيث أشار فيه إلى أن ملك* *الفرس** قد منحه "يافا" ومدينة "دور" مكافأة له على أعماله الجليلة . أما في العهد* *الهلينستي** ، فقد ورد الاسم "يوبا" ، وذكرت بعض الأساطير* *اليونانية** القديمة أن هذه التسمية "يوبا" مشتقة من "يوبي" بنت إله الريح عند* *الرومان** . كما جاء اسم يافا في بردية "زينون"، التي تنسب إلى موظف الخزانة المصرية الذي ذكر أنه زارها في الفترة ما بين (259-258 ق .م) أثناء حكم بطليموس الثاني . وورد اسمها أكثر من مرة في* *التوراة** تحت اسم "يافو".*
*وعندما استولى عليها جودفري أثناء* *الحملة الصليبية** الأولى ، قام بتحصينها وعمل على صبغها بالصبغة الإفرنجية ، وأطلق عليها اسم "جاهي" ، وسلم أمرها إلى "طنكرد-تنكرد" أحد رجاله . ووردت يافا في بعض كتب التاريخ والجغرافية العربية في العصور العربية الإسلامية تحت اسم "يافا" أو "يافة" أي الاسم الحالي .وتعرف المدينة الحديثة باسم "يافا" ويطلق أهل يافا على المدينة القديمة اسم "البلدة القديمة" أو "القلعة" .وبقيت المدينة حتى عام* *النكبة** 1948 م ، تحتفظ باسمها ومدلولها "يافا عروس فلسطين الجميلة" حيث تكثر بها وحولها الحدائق ،وتحيط بها أشجار* *البرتقال** "اليافاوي" و "الشموطي" ذي الشهرة العالمية ، والذي كان يُصدر إلى الخارج منذ القرن التاسع للميلاد أو ما قبله .* 

 




*يافا عبر التاريخ* 
*1- يافا في العصور البرونزية : لم تمدنا الاكتشافات الأثرية** التي أجريت في مدينة يافا حتى الآن ، بالأدلة المباشرة الكافية للتعرف على جميع المجالات الحضارية للمدينة في العهد* *الكنعاني ، إلا أنه من الممكن التعرف على بعض الجوانب الحضارية للمدينة من خلال الآثار والمخطوطات التي عثر عليها سواء في المدينة ، أم في المدن الفلسطينية الأخرى ، أم في الأقطار العربية المجاورة ذات العلاقات المباشرة وغير المباشرة مع مدينة " يافا " وبخاصة في مصر ، وسورية ، ولبنان ، والأردن .*
*وتبين من الأدلة الأثرية المختلفة التي عثر عليها في مواقع متعددة من المدينة وضواحيها ، وجود مخلفات تعود إلى عصور البرونز ، وتمتد إلى الفتح العربي الإسلامي ، على الرغم من تعرض المدينة للعديد من النكبات في مسيرتها الحضارية التي ابتدأتها منذ خمسة آلاف سنة تقريباً . وتشير تلك المصادر إلى أن يافا من أقدم المدن التي أقامها الكنعانيون في فلسطين ، وكان لها أهمية بارزة كميناء هام على البحر المتوسط ، ومُلتقى الطرق القديمة عبر السهل الساحلي .*
*2- يافا في عصر الحديد (1000-332 ق.م) : تتميز هذه الفترة في فلسطين باتساع العلاقات الدولية والتداخلات السياسية التي حتمت على سكان فلسطين " الكنعانيين " أن يكافحوا بكل قوة للحفاظ على كيانهم السياسي والاجتماعي ، ضد القوى الكبرى المجاورة المتمثلة بالمصريين،والآشوريين ، ثم الغزوات الخارجية المتمثلة بالغزو الفلسطيني"الإيجي" ، القادم من جزر بحر إيجة ، الذي حاول أن يمد سيطرته على المزيد من المناطق الفلسطينية بعد إستيلائه على القسم الجنوبي من الساحل ، ما بين يافا إلى غزة ، ثم الغزو اليهودي القادم عبر نهر الأردن ، ومحاولاته المستمرة في تثبيت أقدامه على أرض فلسطين ، وقد ترتب على ذلك كله إتساع مجالات الصراع على الساحة الفلسطينية بين الكنعانيين من جهة ، وبين كل من الفلسطينيين واليهود من جهة أخرى ، ثم الصراع بين الغزاة الفلسطينيين "الإيجيين" واليهود وسط تعاظم النفوذ الخارجي للدول الكبرى المجاورة .*
*وفي خضم هذا الصراع كان الساحل الفلسطيني من شمال يافا إلى عكا تابعاً للنفوذ الفينيقي ، أما منطقة الساحل من يافا إلى حدود مصر ، فقد كان لها وضع خاص التفت حوله مصالح جميع الأطراف المتصارعة ، فالأدلة تشير إلى أن هذه المنطقة كانت تتمتع بنوع من الاستقلال الذاتي من خلال التعايش بين الكنعانيين والعناصر الفلسطينية "الإيجية" التي استقرت في المنطقة ، مع الاعتراف بالنفوذ المصري الذي كان يركز على الاحتفاظ بحرية الملاحة التجارية والبحرية في موانئ يافا ، وعسقلان ، وغزة ، فاحتفظ المصريون بمركز إداري رئيس لهم في غزة ، وبمركز آخر أقل أهمية في يافا ، كما كانت لهم حاميات في يافا وفي أماكن أخرى في فلسطين .*
*3- يافا في الحضارة الهلينستية ( 332 ق.م - 63 ق.م ) : وكانت عائلة بيدس فيها من أكبر العائلات في يافا انتهى الحكم الفارسي لفلسطين عام 331 ق.م ، بعد أن هزم اليونانيونالإغريق بقيادة الإسكندر المقدوني (356 -323 ق.م) فدخلت فلسطين في العصر الهلينستية ، الذي امتد حتى عام 324 م ، عندما انتقلت مقاليد الأمور بفلسطين إلى البيزنطيين . الحضارة الهلينستية هي مزيج بين الحضارات الشرقية واليونانية وكانت مدينة الإسكندرية مركزاً لها ، وقد كان الإسكندر هو صاحب فكرة دمج الحضارات في حضارة واحدة . وقد عرف قاموس المصطلحات المصري الهيلينسي أسلوب من الفن اليوناني أو المعماري أثناء الفترة من موت الإسكندر الأكبر عام 323 ق.م. حتى إرتقاء أغسطس كقيصر عام 27 قبل الميلاد . وتشير الأدلة إلى أن مدينة يافا قد حظيت باهتمام خاص في العصر الهيلنستي حيث اهتم بها اليونانيون كمدينة ومرفأ هام على الساحل الشرقي للبحر المتوسط ، تمثل قاعدة هامة بين بلادهم وفلسطين ، في فترات تميزت بالإتصال الدولي والنشاط التجاري بين بلاد الشام والأقطار العربية المجاورة ، وبلاد اليونان ، وجزر البحر المتوسط .*
*4- يافا في العصر الروماني (63 ق.م - 324 م) : في نهاية العصر الهيلنستي ظهرت روما كدولة قوية في غرب البحر المتوسط ، وأخذت تتطلع لحل مكان الممالك الهيلينية في شرق البحر المتوسط ، فانتهز قادة روما فرصة وجود الاضطراب والتنافس بين الحكام ، وأرسلوا حملة بقيادة "بومبي بومبيوس" الذي استطاع احتلال فلسطين ، فسقطت مدينة يافا تحت الحكم الروماني عام 63 ق.م. ، والذي استمر إلى نحو 324م ، وقد لقيت يافا خلال حكم الرومان الكثير من المشاكل ، فتعرضت للحرق والتدمير ،أكثر من مرة ، بسبب كثرة الحروب والمنازعات بين القادة أحياناً ، وبين السلطات الحاكمة والعصابات اليهودية التي كانت تثور ضد بعض الحكام أو تتعاون مع أحد الحكام ضد الآخرين ، أحياناً أخرى . وكانت هذه المحاولات تقاوم في أغلب الأحيان بكل عنف ، فعندما اختلف "بومبيوس" مع يوليوس قيصر ، استغل اليهود الفرصة ، وتعاونوا مع يوليوس في غزوه لمصر ، فسمح لهم بالإقامة في يافا مع التمتع بنوع من السيادة . وعندما تمردوا على الحكم عام 39 ق.م. ، في عهد "أنطونيوس" ، أرسل القائد الروماني " سوسيوس " (Sosius ) جيشاً بقيادة "هيروز" لتأديبهم ، واستطاع إعادة السيطرة الكاملة على المدن المضطربة وبخاصة يافا ، والخليل ، ومسادا (مسعدة) ثم القدس عام 37 ق.م .*
*وقد عاد للمدينة إستقرارها وأهميتها ، عندما استطاعت "كليوباترا" ملكة مصر في ذلك الوقت احتلال الساحل الفلسطيني وإبعاد هيرودوس ، حيث بقي الساحل الفلسطيني ، ومن ضمنه مدينة يافا تابعاً لحكم "كليوباترا " حتى نهاية حكمها عام 30 قبل الميلاد .*
*وفي نهاية عهد أغسطس قيصر ( 27 ق.م. -14م. ) ضم الرومان مدينة يافا إلى سلطة "هيرودوس الكبير" ، إلا أن سكان المدينة قاوموه بشدة ، فانشأ ميناءاً جديداً في قيسارية (63 كم شمال يافا) ، مما أثر تأثيراً كبيراً على مكانة يافا وتجارتها ، ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى عادت المدينة ثانية لسيطرة هيرودوس ، ثم لسلطة ابنه "أركيلوس" في حكم المدينة من بعده حتى عام 6 ق.م. ، عندما ألحقت فلسطين بروما ، وأصبحت "ولاية رومانية" .*
*5- يافا في العهد البيزنطي (324 م - 636 م ): دخلت يافا في حوزة البيزنطيين في الربع الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادي ، في عهد الإمبراطور قسطنطين الأول (324 - 337 م ) الذي اعتنق المسيحية وجعلها دين الدولة الرسمي . وقد شهدت فلسطين عامة أهمية خاصة في هذا العصر لكونها مهد المسيحية . وقد احتلت يافا مركزاً مرموقاً في العهد البيزنطي ، إذ كانت الميناء الرئيس لاستقبال الحجاج المسيحيين القادمين لزيارة الأرض المقدسة .*
*6- يافا في العصر العربي الإسلامي (15 هـ -1367 هـ-636م -1948 م ): يتميز العصر العربيالإسلامي في مدينة يافا خاصة ، وفي فلسطين عامة ، بمميزات هامة تجعله مختلفاً تماماً عن العصور السابقة ، سواء منها البيزنطية ، أم الهيلنستية ، أم الفارسية ، أم غيرها . فالفتح العربي الإسلامي لفلسطين لم يكن من أجل التوسع أو نشر النفوذ ، أو إقامة الإمبراطوريات ، إنما بدوافع دينية لنشر دين الله ، وتخليص الشعوب المغلوبة على أمرها ، ويبدو ذلك بكل وضوح في عدم تعرض مدن فلسطين إلى أي تدمير عند فتحها . فلقد استطاعت الموجة العربية الإسلامية القادمة من الجزيرة العربية ، في القرن السابع الميلادي تحرير بني قومها من سيطرة البيزنطيين ، ومن ثم تعزيز الوجود العربي فيها ، ورفده بدماء عربية جديدة ، حيث سبقتها الموجات العربية القديمة ، من أنباط حوالي 500 ق.م. ، وآراميين حوالي 1500 ق. م. ، وآموريين ، وكنعانيين حوالي 3000 ق.م .*
*وكانت القبائل العربية المختلفة وفي مقدمتها طائفة من لخم يخالطها أفراد من كنانة قد نزلت يافا . وظلت الروابط العرقية والاجتماعية والثقافية والتجارية تتجدد بين فلسطين والجزيرة العربية الأم ؛ وعندما بدأ الفتح العربي الإسلامي ، تضامن عرب فلسطين والشام مع إخوانهم العرب المسلمين ، للتخلص من حكم الرومان الأجنبي وإضطهاده لهم .*
*لقد أصبحت فلسطين بعد الفتح العربي الإسلامي إقليماً من أقاليم الدولة الإسلامية ، ونعمت في ظلها بعصر من الإستقرار لم تعرفه من قبل ، فاستراحت من الحروب التي كانت تجعل أرضها ساحة للمعارك .*
*7- الدولة العثمانية : بعد انهيار الحكم المملوكي ، دخلت كل من مصر وبلاد الشام ، بما فيها فلسطين في عهد الدولة العثمانية . وفي مطلع ذي القعدة عام 922 هـ ، كانون الأول ، ( ديسمبر ) 1517 م استسلمت المدن الرئيسية في فلسطين ، ومنها يافا ، والقدس ، وصفد ، ونابلس للدولة العثمانية دون مقاومة . كما امتد السلطان العثماني إلى جميع أقطار الوطن العربي . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن العرب كانوا يعتبرون الدولة العثمانية إمتداداً للدولة الإسلامية التي ورثت الخلافة الإسلامية ، وقضت على الدولة البيزنطية . ومن مميزات العهد العثماني أنه أبقى على وحدة الأقطار العربية ، وعلى العلاقات الطبيعية بينها ، إذ تشير الأدلة إلى وجود علاقات تجارية وثقافية وثيقة بين مصر وبلاد الشام عامة ، ومصر وفلسطين خاصة ، حيث وجد في مصر حرفيون فلسطينيون ينتمون إلى جميع المناطق الفلسطينية ، منهم اليافي ، والغزي ، والنابلسي ، والخليلي ، وغيرهم .*
*8- الانتداب البريطاني : بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى ، وهزيمة الدولة العثمانية ، دخلت فلسطين في عهد جديد ، هو عهد الإستعمارالبريطاني ، الذي عرف ب"الانتداب البريطاني" على فلسطين ، حيث ابتدأ بوضع فلسطين تحت الإدارة العسكرية البريطانية من سنة 1917-1920م ، وفي تموز 1920 م ، وقبل أن يقر مجلس عصبة الأمم صك الانتداب ، الذي كانت ستحكم فيه فلسطين ، بحوالي عامين ، حولت الحكومة البريطانية الإدارة العسكرية في فلسطين إلى إدارة مدنية ، وسبقت الحوادث ، ووضعت صك الانتداب موضع التنفيذ قبل إقراره رسمياً ، وعينت السير "هربرت صموئيل" اليهودي البريطاني "أول مندوب سامي في فلسطين" . وقد اختلف هذا العهد عن جميع العهود السابقة التي مرت بها المسيرة التاريخية للمدينة ، فقد طغت الأحداث السياسية في هذا العهد 1917- 1948 م على جوانب الحياة الأخرى للمدينة ، كما تميز هذا العهد بتنفيذ المخطط الصهيوني الاستعماري في فلسطين .*
*الكفاح المسلح : ومع تطور الأحداث والصدامات المسلحة ، أصبح الكفاح المسلح هو الوسيلة الوحيدة للدفاع عن الحقوق . وقد أعلن الشيخ عز الدين القسام ، الثورة المسلحة ضد اليهود والاستعمار البريطاني في فلسطين . وقد ألهب هذا الإعلان مشاعر المواطنين الفلسطينيين في كل مكان ، وانتشرت روح الجهاد ضد الاستعمار ، واقتنع الجميع بأن الكفاح المسلح هو الأسلوب الوحيد لحماية الوطن . ثم استشهد الشيخ عز الدين القسام في 19/11/1935 ، وكان ذلك بمثابة إعلان الثورة . ومن ناحية أخرى فرض المندوب السامي البريطاني في فلسطين قوانين الطوارئ ، كما فرض نظام منع التجول على مدينتي يافا وتل أبيب ، بعد الأحداث الدامية التي شهدتها يافا ومناطق أخرى من فلسطين بين العرب واليهود في نيسان (إبريل) 1936 م ، غير أن هذه الإجراءات لم تحل دون تأجج نار الثورة ، حيث حدثت عدة مصادمات بين العرب والجنود البريطانيين في يافا إحتجاجاً على وضع مساجد المدينة تحت الاشراف المباشر للسلطات البريطانية .*
*ونتيجة لتلك الأحداث التي انتشرت في يافا وفي معظم المدن الفلسطينية ، اجتمع زعماء يافا في مكتب لجنة مؤتمر الشباب ، وشكلوا لجنة قومية ، وقرروا الإضراب العام تعبيراً عن سخط الشعب الفلسطيني ومعارضته للهجرة اليهودية ، وشجبه للسياسة البريطانية الغاشمة في فلسطين . كما انتخبوا لجنة قومية للإشراف على الإضراب ، وقد استجابت لهذا الإضراب وأيدته ، وشاركت فيه هيئات عديدة من أنحاء فلسطين . وقبيل الحرب العالمية الثانية ، والظروف التي واكبتها ، توقفت الثورة الفلسطينية المسلحة مرة أخرى في أيلول (سبتمبر) عام 1939م ، لكنها ظلت كامنة في نفوس المواطنين . وعندما حل عام 1947 م ، وعلى أثر إعلان قرار تقسيم فلسطين ، عادت الثورة المسلحة للظهور ، وحدثت عدة مصادمات وعمليات عسكرية في معظم أنحاء فلسطين . ويمكن حصر أبرزها في مدينة يافا على النحو التالي : بعد قرار التقسيم بأسبوع واحد ، نشبت معركة بين العرب واليهود في حي "تل الريش" شرق المدينة ، حيث استطاع المناضلون العرب اقتحام مستعمرة "حولون" المجاورة ، وفي مطلع شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) من 1947م قام اليهود بهجوم كبير على حي "أبو كبير" وقتلوا عدداً من المواطنين . وفي 4 كانون الثاني (يناير) عام 1948 م ، قام اليهود بعمل إجرامي كبير ، حيث نسفوا "سرايا الحكومة" في وسط المدينة ، والتي كانت مقراً لدائرة الشؤون الاجتماعية ، بواسطة سيارة ملغومة ، وسقط عدد كبير من القتلى والجرحى . وفي 15 /5/1948 انسحبت القوات البريطانية من المدينة ، ودخلت القوات اليهوديةالصهيونية وعلى رأسها عصابات الهاجانة المدينة وأعملت السلب والنهب والإستيلاء على ما تجده ، بعد هزيمة المجاهدين والمدافعين عن يافا .* 


**





*السُكان والنشاط الاقتصادي*



*لقد تطور عدد السكان في مدينة يافا خلال فترة الإنتداب البريطاني ، إذ أظهرت نتائج التعداد العام للسكان عام 1922 ، أن قضاء يافا احتل المركز الرابع ضمن مجموعات السُكان التي تضم أكثر من 50 ألف نسمة . أما التعداد العام للسكان عام 1931 فقد أظهر احتلال قضاء يافا المركز الثاني ضمن المجموعة التي تضم عدد سكان أكثر من 170 ألف نسمة ، وفي عام 1944 أصبح قضاء يافا يحتل المركز الأول بعد أن وصل عدد سكانه إلى 374 ألف نسمة ؛ ويرجع سبب هذه الزيادة إلى هِجرة الكثير من أبناء القرى والمدن الداخلية إلى المناطق الساحلية ، بسبب خصوبة التربة والأراضي الزراعية من جهة ، وازدهار ميناء يافا من جهة أخرى .*



 

*وقد تنوعت الأنشطة الاقتصادية في مدينة يافا ومن أبرز مظاهر النشاط الاقتصادي :*

*1. الزراعة : انتشرت بساتين الحمضيات والفواكه والخضار حول المدينة واشتهرت مدينة يافا ببرتقالها "اليافاوي" الذي نال شهرة عالمية . ومن الجدير بالذكر أن إسرائيل تستغل هذه الشهرة إلى يومنا هذا ، حيث تضع على كل حبة بُرتقال "يافاوي" تصدر إلى دُول العالم مُلصقاً صغيراً مكتوباً عليها "Jaffa" ، وهي علامة تجارية عالمية مُسجلة .*

*2. التجارة : كانت مدينة يافا ميناء فلسطين الأول قبل أن ينهض ميناء حيفا ، حيث كان ميناءاً للتصدير والإستيراد ، وقد صدرت من هذا الميناء الحمضيات والصابون والحبوب ، وتم إستيراد المواد التي احتاجت إليها فلسطين وشرق الأردن مثل الاقمشة والأخشاب والمواد الغذائية . أما على صعيد التجارة الداخلية ، فقد كانت مدينة يافا تعج بالاسواق والمحلات التي يزورها الكثير من سُكان القرى والمدن المجاورة . ومن أشهر أسواقها : سوق بسترس - سوق اسكندر عوض - سوق الدير - الاسعاف .*

*3. الصناعة : وجدت في مدينة يافا العديد من الصناعات كصناعة التبغ ، والبلاط ، والقرميد ، وسكب الحديد ، والنسيج ، والبسط ، والورق ، والزجاج ، والصابون ، ومدابغ الجلود ، والمطابع .سوق الحبوب - سوق المنشية - سوق البلابسة - سوق* 



**





*النشاط الثقافي في مدينة يافا*

*يعتبر المجال التعليمي والمجال الصحفي من أبرز مجالات النشاط الثقافي في مدينة يافا في هذه الفترة ، حيث ازدادت أعداد المدارس بجميع المراحل ، كما ظهرت مطابع حديثة ، وصدرت العديد من الكتب الأدبية والعلمية وانتشرت الصحف اليافية في كل أرجاء فلسطين .*
*التعليم : فمن الناحية التعليمية ، تم إنشاء العديد من المدارس الجديدة ، سواء الحكومية منها أم الأهلية ، ففي حين كان عدد المدارس في عام 1930/1931 م ، ثلاث مدارس حكومية منها : مدرسة للبنين ، حتى الصف الثاني الثانوي ، ومدرستان للبنات ، حتى الصف الخامس الإبتدائي ، بلغ عددها عام 1936/1937 م ثمان مدارس ، منها أربع مدارس للبنين حتى الصف الأول التجاري ، بعد الصف الثاني الثانوي . وكان عدد طلابها 1092 طالباً . أما المُعلمون فقد بلغ عددهم أربعة وثلاثين مُعلماً . ثم أربع مدارس للبنات ، حتى الصف السابع الابتدائي ، وقد ضمت 1021 طالبة ، وستاً وعشرين مُعلمة . أما في عام 1942/1943 م فقد بلغ عدد المدارس 49 مدرسة ضمت 10621 طالباً وطالبة ، و323 معلماً ومعلمة . أما الآن فتتوزع المدارس إلى قسمين: 1-المدارس الحكومية ومنها : - مدرسة الاخوة . - مدرسة حسن عرفة . - المدرسة الثانوية الشاملة . 2-مدارس الكنائس : - مدرسة ترسنطة . - المدرسة الفرنسية وهي مختلطة عرب + يهود . - مدرسة ضابيطا . - المدرسة النموذجية التجريبية .*


**

*النشاط الصحفي : الصحافة لسان الشعب في كل مجتمع ، تعبر عن آرائه ، وتناقش مشكلاته وتحدد إتجاهاته . وقد لعبت الصحافة في يافا في هذا العهد دوراً كبيراً في مجريات أمورها السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية . ويدل تنوع ما صدر فيها من صحف ومجلات بين يومية وأسبوعية ونصف شهرية وشهرية – على مدى الوعي الثقافي والاجتماعي والسياسي لهذه المدينة .*
*الجمعيات الإسلامية : - المدرسة الفيصلية ، وكانت تتبع جمعية الشبان المسلمين في المنشية ، وبلغ عدد طلابها 112 طالباً ، وتقتصر على المرحلة الإبتدائية . - مدرسة الإصلاح ، مدرسة إبتدائية ، تتبع جمعية الإصلاح الإسلامية ، أقيمت في حي أبو كبير . - وذلك إلى جانب ثلاث وعشرين مدرسة أخرى تتبع جمعيات إسلامية .*
*الجمعيات المسيحية : وكان يتبعها ست عشرة مدرسة ، للمسيحيين الأجانب .*
*المكتبات : ومن مظاهر النشاط الثقافي في يافا انتشار المكتبات العامة والخاصة في معظم أحياء المدينة ، ومنها : - مكتبة فلسطين العِلمية ، في شارع بسترس . - مكتبة فلسطين ، في حي العجمي . - المكتبة العصرية ، في شارع بسترس . - مكتبة عبد الرحيم ، وتقع في وسط المدينة . - مكتبة الطاهر، تقع في شارع جمال باشا . - مكتبة العموري ، ومكتبة طلبة ، كما وجدت مكتبات في الأندية الرياضية ، والأندية الاجتماعية في المدينة .*


**


*المناسبات الاجتماعية البارزة في المدينة : موسم النبي روبين : وقد بدأت الإحتفالات بهذا الموسم في زمن صلاح الدين الأيوبي ، واستمرت حتى اغتصاب مدينة يافا من قبل المستوطنين اليهود ، حيث يُقام الاحتفال بجوار نهر روبين ، ويمكث السكان حوالي شهر في الخيام على شاطئ البحر وبين الكثبان الرملية والأشجار .*
*موسم النبي أيوب : يُقام سنوياً في حي العجمي قرب شاطئ البحر الجميل .*




**





*معالم المدينة*

*يوجد في مدينة يافا العديد من المعالم التاريخية التي تشير إلى تراثها العربي الأصيل ، رغم تعرضها في مسيرتها الحضارية الطويلة إلى التخريب والتدمير مرات عديدة .*
*ضمت مدينة يافا سبعة أحياء وهي :*
*1. البلدة القديمة : ومن أقسامها الطابية والقلعة والنقيب .*
*2. المنشية : وتقع في الجهة الشمالية من يافا .*
*3. ارشيد : وتقع جنوب حي المنشية .*
*4. العجمي : وتقع في الجنوب من يافا .*
*5. الجبلية : وتقع جنوب حي العجمي .*
*6. هرميش "اهرميتي" : وتقع في الجهة الشمالية من حي العجمي .*
*7. النزهة : وتقع شرق يافا وتعرف بإسم "الرياض" وهي أحدث أحياء يافا .*
*وهناك أحياء صغيرة تعرف باسم "السكنات" ومنها "سكنة درويش" و"سكنة العرابنة" و"سكنة أبو كبير" و"سكنة السيل" و"سكنة تركي" . ومن أبرز شوارع مدينة يافا شارع اسكندر عوض التجاري ، وشارع جمال باشا ، وشارع النزهة .*


**


*ومن أبرز معالم المدينة :*
*المسجد الكبير أو مسجد المحمودية الكبير أو جامع يافا الكبير : ويقع المسجد في البلدة القديمة ، ويتكون من دورين ، ويمتاز بضخامته ويوجد بجواره سبيل ماء يعرف بسبيل المحمودية أو سبيل ماء سليمان باشا .*
*مسجد حسن بك : يقع مسجد حسن بك في حي المنشية ، وهو يُعتبر الأثر المعماري الإسلامي والعربي الوحيد في الحي ، بعد أن قام الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بهدم الحي بأكمله .*
*كنيسة القلعة : من أقدم الآثار المعمارية في المدينة القديمة ويوجد بجوارها دير . والكنيسة والدير تابعة لطائفة الكاثوليك . وهي من المعالم البارزة والمُميزة في "تل يافا" أو "تل البلدة القديمة" ، ويمكن مُشاهدتها من مسافات بعيدة .*
*تل جريشة : وتقع شمال المدينة ، وهي منطقة تشرف على نهر الجريشة ، ويؤمها السكان في الأعياد والإجازات ، وتمتاز بموقعها الجميل الذي تحيط به الأشجار .*
*تل الريش : تل يقع شرق المدينة ، يبلغ ارتفاعه نحو 40 قدماً ، وتحيط به بيارات الُبرتقال ، والمباني الحديثة .*
*البصة : وهي أرض منخفضة ، في موقع متوسط شرق المدينة ، بها خزانات للمياه العذبة ، وبها الملعب الرياضي الرئيس للمدينة ، حيث تقام المهرجانات الرياضية للمدينة .*


**


*ساحة الساعة : أو "ساحة الشهداء" في وسط المدينة ، وبجوارها "سراي" الحكومة والجامع الكبير ، والبنوك ، وتتصل بالطرق الرئيسية للمدينة ، ويقوم وسطها برج كبير يحمل ساعة كبيرة . وقد شهدت هذه الساحة المظاهرات الوطنية والتجمعات الشعبية ضد الاستعمار والصهيونية ، وعلى أرضها سقط العديد من الشهداء .*
*ساحة العيد : وهي جزء من المقبرة القديمة ، حيث تقام الأعياد والاحتفالات في المواسم والمناسبات .*
*الحمامات القديمة : وهي التي تعرف بالحمام التركي ، وهي قديمة العهد في المدينة وكان أشهرها يقع في المدينة القديمة .*
*المقابر "المدافن" : ومنها مقبرة العجمي القديمة ، والمقبرة العامة ، ومقبرة الشيخ مُراد، والمقبرة القديمة ، ومقبرة سلطانة ، ومقبرة تل الريش ، مقبرة عبد النبي .*
*دور العبادة الإسلامية (المساجد) : بالإضافة إلى المسجد الكبير ، كان هناك جامع الطابية ، وجامع البحر ، جامع حسن باشا ، وجامع الشيخ رسلان ، وجامع الدباغ ، وجامع السكسك ، والذي حولته إسرائيل إلى مصنع للبلاستيك ، وجامع البركة ، جامع حسن بك في المنشية ، وجامع ارشيد ، وجامع العجمي ، وجامع الجبلية .*
*دور العبادة المسيحية (الكنائس والأديرة) : كان في يافا 10 كنائس تمارس فيها الطوائف المسيحية طقوسها الدينية ولكل طائفة كنيستها الخاصة . والطوائف هي : طائفة الروم الكاثوليك ، وطائفة الموارنة ، وطائفة الأرمن ، والطائفة الاسكتلندية ، والطائفة اللوثرية ، والطائفة الانغليكانية ، بالإضافة إلى كنيسة بإسم القديس جورج ، وكنيسة بإسم القديس أنطوني ، وكنيسة بإسم القديس بطرس للفرنسيسكان . أما الأديرة الثلاثة فهي مُلحقات بكنائس القديس أنطوني ، والقديس بطرس ، والقديس جورج التي سبق ذكرها . ومن الكنائس المشهورة في يافا ، كنيسة المسكوبية وتعرف بطامينا في حي أبو كبير .*
*المزارات الدينية : ومن مزارات يافا مزار طامينا ، ومزار الوليين الشيخ إبراهيم العجمي ، والشيخ مُراد ، ويعود تاريخهما لأيام المماليك .*


**





*المدينة اليوم*

*عند اندلاع حرب 1948 شهدت مدينتي يافا وتل أبيب معارك عنيفة بين سكانهما، ولكن يافا وقعت في أيدي المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة خلال فترة قصيرة نسبيا إذ كانت محاطة بتجمعات يهودية كبيرة. في 13 مايو 1948، يوم واحد قبل مغادرة البريطانيين البلاد والإعلان عن دولة إسرائيل في تل أبيب، وقع زعماء يافا على اتفاقية استسلام مع منظمة الهاجاناه التي احتلت المدينة. هجر معظم السكان العرب الفلسطينيين المدينة عن طريق البحر خارجين من ميناء يافا. في تقرير الصحافي اليهودي شمعون سامت في صحيفة هآرتس من 11 يونيو 1948 يقال إن عدد اليافيين العرب قبل الحرب كان 70 ألف نسمة، ولم يبقى منهم إلا 4400 نسمة في يونيو 1948. وحسب هذا التقرير فرضت السلطات الإسرائيلية الجديدة الحكم العسكري على يافا وحظرت الدخول فيها أو الخروج منها إلا بتصاريح خاصة. وبعد نهاية الحرب في بداية 1949 انتهى الحكم العسكري وبدأ إسكان مهاجرين يهود في المدينة. في 1958 زاد عدد الفلسطينيين في يافا وبلغ 6500 نسمة بينما بلغ عدد اليهود فيها 50 ألف نسمة. أما في 1965 فعاش في المدينة 10 آلاف فلسطيني و 90 ألف يهودي، ويقدر عددهم الآن بحوالي 25 ألف فلسطيني و120 ألف يهودي. في 1950 تم إلحاق مدينة يافا بمدينة تل أبيب حيث تدير شؤون المدينة بلدية مشتركة للمدينتين. أما البلدة القديمة التي بدأ دمارها في الاشتباكات بين السكان العرب وسلطات الانتداب البريطاني في 1936، ثم تكثف في حرب 1948، فقامت حكومة الكيان الصهيوني بترميمها في 1965، لتصبح وجهة سِياحية ومقصداً ومقراً للفنانين.*


**






*مدينة يافا عبر الشبكة*


*صور المدينة*

*خرائط تفصيلية للمدينة*

*عبر الأقمار الصناعية*

*القرى والعائلات وعدد السكان*

*التاريخ الشفوي*















*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:*


*0 مدينة حيفـــــــــــا*

*0 مدينة النـــــــاصرة*

*0 مدينة عكـــــــــــــا*
 
*

0 مدينة صفـــــــــــد

0 مدينة طبريــــــــا

*

----------


## حسناء الجليد

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: 

مدينة يافا وباقي المدن الفلسطينية ولا اروع منها ولا اطيب من ارضها 
وجمالها فالكل يتقاتلون للحصول عليها.
ولكنها في الاول والآخرتبقى ملك لله وحده لاشريك له .

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز لموضوعك الجميل والراقي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير شكرا لك.

----------


## The Gentle Man

المدينه رائعه

وبتجنن بكل معنا الكلمه

زرتها وانا صغير
وانبسطت هناك
لانه المدينه حلوة كثير وبتجنن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مدينة يافا وباقي المدن الفلسطينية ولا اروع منها ولا اطيب من ارضها 
> وجمالها فالكل يتقاتلون للحصول عليها.
> ولكنها في الاول والآخرتبقى ملك لله وحده لاشريك له .
> 
> سلمت يداك اخي العزيز لموضوعك الجميل والراقي 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير شكرا لك.


 




*شكرا على مرورك العطِر اختي الكريمة وفعلا قد تكلّمت بما يُسكِت أفواه الملايين ..*



*دمت بأجمل الأحاسيس*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك الف عافيه 
بانتظار المزيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> المدينه رائعه
> 
> وبتجنن بكل معنا الكلمه
> 
> زرتها وانا صغير
> وانبسطت هناك
> لانه المدينه حلوة كثير وبتجنن


 

 
*كلامك 100% أخي العزيز .. أنا زرت مدينة حيفا قبل سنة ونص وفعلا هالبلاد جنّة..*

*لن أنسى أبدا ما رأته عيناي في تلك الرحلة ..*

*جنّة الله في الأرض ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعطيك الف عافيه 
> بانتظار المزيد


 
 

*لك مني أجمل تحيّـــــــــــة*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ابن خالتي ..
موضوع رائع وصور كتير حلوه ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

يافا يا يافا ما أجمل سماؤك الزرقاء
ولاشجارك الخضراء 
يا جرح يتوجع فينا وتأن قلوبنا حسرة واهات
يافا يا يافا يا ارض حزينة خلفناك ورائنا
وركضنا في كل الميادين بحثا عنك وانت ورائنا تبكين وتعولين 
اه يا يافا يا حزني يا المي ايها الوطن الاخضر كم انت بعيد عنا كم انت صعب
كيف السبيل اليك كيف الطريق 
انت يا يافا يا حلمنا يا ارضنا يا طهرنا انت بعيدة
هل نسفك دم اخواننا حتى نصل اليك ونتطهر في بحرك
هل نقطع رؤوس اخواننا لاثبات حقنا فيك
والله يا يافا انا لمشتاقون شوق الغريق للنجاة شوق العجوز لشبابه
والله يا يافا انا لن ننساك ولو اجبرنا على كل قتل احبائنا وااخواننا
انت ابتعدت قليلا لان البعض منا انكرك في غمرة سكر في طيشة جنون في لحظة اثم جر القلم وصرح ليست يافا لكم يافا ارض الاغراب وقطاع الطرق 
صرح في لحظة شذوذ في لحظة كفر بواح وبصق في وجه امه وصفع ابيه وقال انتم مخطئون يافا ليست لكم وحساباتكم خاطئة مشوشة يافا ليست بلادكم 
وارتحل عنا مخلفا قبح التاريح وبشاعة المنظر وقباحة الموقف يافا ليست جزء من قلوبكم يافا لهم
وهل عار علينا اذا قمنا وذبحنا اخواننا وسفكنا الدم لهذا الاثم الملوث
لا يا يافا لا انت لنا وسناتيك زحفا وسير وغوصا سنتقل كل من يعترض طريقك ولو تقاسمنا الثدي والمهد واللحد
وعدا على الايام وعدا ما طال الزمان او قصر لتعودي حرة عربية اسلامية الى احضان ابناؤك المشتاقون

----------


## العالي عالي

أكيد لا يافا ولا فلسطين تنسي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*شذى البنفسج .. العالي عالي


لكما مني أرق وأجمل التحايــــــــــا


ووفقنـــــــــا الله بعودة قريبة الى الديـــــــــــار 
*[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يافا  يا حبي الابدي يحميك الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يافا  يا حبي الابدي يحميك الله





*الله يحميك حبيبي عبد الله .. لك من قلبي كل الحب*

----------


## بياض الثلج

يالله شو نفسي أروح ع فلسطين  :SnipeR (60): 

عندي خريطة عالجهاز لفلسطين حجمها كبير جدا .... 

سأحاول قريبا أن أرفعها لكم ... 

يسلموا هدووووء ....،

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شكرا على مرورك اختي هنـــــــــاء



[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يافا يا عروسه فلسطين فلا تقلقي نحن معكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

حيفا .. لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة  .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصورلتعريف بمدينة ~ يافا ~  ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

